# What's your opinion?



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

I came across this website yesterday, if anyone else is a member could you please give me your opinion. I cant help but hope that the negativity is that of disgruntled expats who didnt find happiness....but also i understand that like the UK there are many things that a person could complain about.....

_[another forums website deleted]_


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

chellebubbles said:


> I came across this website yesterday, if anyone else is a member could you please give me your opinion. I cant help but hope that the negativity is that of disgruntled expats who didnt find happiness....but also i understand that like the UK there are many things that a person could complain about.....
> 
> _[another forums website deleted]_


Yes, you hit the nail on the head.

As long as you are realistic & do not expect any country to be Utopia you will be ok.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry everyone - it's against Forum rules to post the address of another Forum so I've had to delete them...

My personal opinion? The website you are talking about is totally one-sided, and full of very bitter people who for one reason or another couldn't make their life in NZ work. Hopefully this Forum is a bit more balanced.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

We are still trying to get the nod to move over to NZ even with reading the negative posts
and if you have not viewed the Forum there are loads of them.

Perhaps they are disgruntled Ex Pats but with all the people who add posts is there some
resemblence of truth in what they say ? 

Maybe the thought they were heading to Shangri-La but instead found a country that has
all the usual problems and were Gobsmacked. 

Take the middle road and you won't go far wrong. 

I am sure someone who lives there may comment but it has been aired before.

Shane, Carole & Kai


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Higgy said:


> We are still trying to get the nod to move over to NZ even with reading the negative posts
> and if you have not viewed the Forum there are loads of them.
> 
> Perhaps they are disgruntled Ex Pats but with all the people who add posts is there some
> ...


Of course there is some truth in there - the best papparazzi news reports always have an element of truth. The problem is finding it amongst the rest of the garbage that is reported with it.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Absolutely love it! Persevere and you'll enjoy this beautiful land.


----------



## marykamal (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I didn't have a chance to look at the website you mention, but I am an expat living in NZ and I can tell you that it is definitely not a paradise country, because paradise doesn't exist in earth! However it is a beautiful country with friendly and honest people and an all right economy with few bureaucratic obstacles that let small business operate mostly freely. Overall I think it is a great place considering the bad things happening around the world.


----------



## daisypop (Sep 14, 2011)

From what I've seen there are two forums that really stand out for angry sounding expats, so I would avoid them.

Personally I am really happy (been here almost a year now). Even though we are still renting and not living in the region we hope to end up in - life is good and we wouldn't change a thing.

For us the important things were weather (I know!), outdoor living, quality time together and less stress. NZ has ticked all those boxes for us.


----------

